# Hi, I'm Detective Mike Monahan from The Big Apple.



## Mike Monahan

Hello Kindle-rs,
I'm a retired NYPD Detective who is a Professional Dive Master turned author.  My best selling book, BARRACUDA,  is now available on Kindle Books for .99 cents. I'll be brief in my introduction and just state that BARRACUDA, will be enjoyed by readers who appreciate the aquatic action of Jaws, the mob intrigue of The Godfather, and the police procedural sense of The Onion Field.

Thanks for allowing me to introduce myself and my novel,
Mike Monahan


----------



## Leslie

Hi Mike, welcome. Glad to have you here. Thanks for the info on your book. Here's a link for those who want to learn more:


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838)

Got it!  Thanks and welcome to Kindleboards!


----------



## SmrTyme

Welcome..and Thank you


----------



## Britt

Welcome to the KB!


----------



## Aravis60

Welcome- glad you're here. I'll have to check out the book.


----------



## Avalon3

Welcome to the Kindle Boards!

Based on this thread I followed the link and bought it for my Kindle.


----------



## chynared21

*Hi Mike...welcome aboard from a fellow NYer  I'll have to check out your book.*


----------



## Sweety18

Hello Mike and welcome to the board.


----------



## Mike Monahan

Hey Kindle-ers,
Thanks for the warm reception and the purchases of Barracuda. I can see this is a popular and busy thread, so I will follow it closely. I have spotted several cool friends from the Amazon Shameless Forum here and I wish them well.

Read on,
Mike Monahan
author of
Barracuda


----------



## geoffthomas

Mike,
Welcome to KB.
Please browse the threads and join in the fun.
There is much information on the Kindle1 and Kindle2 as well as info on how to enhance the use of them.
We also have info and reviews of accessories (we can be brutally honest and stanchly loyal).
And we have a growing list of authors resident here who are widening our reading horizons and some are leading Book Klubs.  
But this is also a social place, so feel free to join in on lighting sparklers, throwing confetti and slurping down a margarita or two.  And don't forget Chocolate Cake (we LIKE chocolate cake).


----------



## Mike Monahan

Hi Geaoffthomas,
I love the brutally honest & loyalty of the thread members, so I must be brutally honest.  I ate the chocolate cake myself.  ;-(  I didn't even share with my pal, Mr. McGillicuddy, my loyal cat.





Shameless Mike Monahan


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Welcome to the board!


----------



## Kathy

Thanks for joining us. The book looks interesting.


----------



## wilsondm2

Welcome aboard man - we can't have enough cops here.  

finishing my 20th this August.

Dwayne


----------



## Reyn

Just picked up your book.  Sounds great!  

And Welcome Aboard from a LEO wife.

Mala


----------



## Anju 

Hi Mike - going to go download your book quickly, love personal experience type books!

Nice to have you here and hope you will join in and keep posting.  I really don't like the authors that just jump in to promote their books and then disappear, I like getting to know them and hope you will be one.


----------



## Mike Monahan

Hi Anju,
I'm sticking around here for a looong time. I wish to build up a reader base and wish readers of Barracuda will post reviews on Amazon.com. I also believe that people who buy my book have a right to get to know the author. I posted this on my blog:

more action pix 4 those who asked. scuba, skydiving, kayaking, motorcycling, Bosnia, gliding etc. Feedback pls. http://mikemonahanbooks.tripod.com/photos/

I hope you enjoy 

Mike Monahan
author of
Barracuda


----------



## Anju 

Mike Monahan said:


> Hi Anju,
> I'm sticking around here for a looong time. I wish to build up a reader base and wish readers of Barracuda will post reviews on Amazon.com. I also believe that people who buy my book have a right to get to know the author. I posted this on my blog:
> 
> more action pix 4 those who asked. scuba, skydiving, kayaking, motorcycling, Bosnia, gliding etc. Feedback pls. http://mikemonahanbooks.tripod.com/photos/
> 
> I hope you enjoy
> 
> Mike Monahan
> author of
> Barracuda


Mike - if your book is good, you will get Amazon reviews, as well as kindleboard reviews and lots of feedback from us non-opinionated (is that a word LOL) KBers.


----------



## Mike Monahan

Anju,
I'm banking on the vast majority of kindle-ers enjoying Barracuda, Its only .99 cents, but the pleasure I get from reading reviews is priceless. Geez, I sound like a TV commercial.  

Mike Monahan


----------



## chynared21

Mike Monahan said:


> Anju,
> I'm banking on the vast majority of kindle-ers enjoying Barracuda, Its only .99 cents, but the pleasure I get from reading reviews is priceless. Geez, I sound like a TV commercial.
> 
> Mike Monahan


*Are you sure you don't work for Master Card?? *


----------



## Kathy

The sample so interesting I bought the book. Glad you joined us.


----------



## Mike Monahan

Chynared,
I knew someone would jump on that.   Congrats, you were first.

Mike


----------



## chynared21

Mike Monahan said:


> Chynared,
> I knew someone would jump on that.  Congrats, you were first.
> 
> Mike


*LMAO, thank you...I watch way too many commercials *


----------



## pomlover2586

Welcome!


----------



## Mike Monahan

Hey Kathy,
Thanks for taking a chance with the Barracuda.  Let me know how you like my finny friend.


----------



## Mike Monahan

Hey Kindle-ers,
You guys have been great and bought many copies of Barracuda. Please let me know how much you enjoyed it.

Barracuda


----------



## jrreardon

Cuda!!!  This book is fantastic, folks!!!  Highly recommended!!!

J.R. Reardon
author, "Confidential Communications"


----------



## Mike Monahan

Hey J.R;
Go to the book corner and post CC for all to see. Look at a few examples until you get the gist of it. 

Cuda

Barracuda


----------



## jpmorgan49

Welcome Mike!!!  Just purchased you book and put it high on my "To Read" list.
jp


----------



## Mike Monahan

Hey JP,
Thanks for the welcome and for taking a chance with my Cuda.  Several kindler-ers have made the purchase and I'm dying to see their reviews.

Enjoy

Barracuda


----------



## jrreardon

Hi folks!  I wanted to share with you my review of Barracuda.....I gave it 5 stars....

Take the bait! Read this book! You'll be hooked! 


You don't need to be a police officer, a scuba diver expert or a fisherman to enjoy this one, folks. It doesn't matter if you are male or female. What you do need is to set aside your time, have your meals for the day already prepared and find a comfortable seat. Let the answering machine answer your calls. 

Mike Monahan brings us from New York to an island on the South Pacific, filled with history, conspiracies, money laundering, greed, danger and a very big fish with an even bigger attitude. 

There really isn't much more that I can say on this one. "Barracuda" hooked me from the start and just never let go. I highly recommend it. Hook, line and sinker. Case closed. 
J.R. Reardon 
author, "Confidential Communications"


----------



## Mike Monahan

Hey J.R;
What a super review! Thanks a million. I'm always tickled to death when a reader enjoys my work.


----------



## Mike Monahan

Happy Easter and Passover


----------



## Surfmom66

Welcome to the board and we're glad to have ya.  I too shared the love of scuba diving.


----------



## Lisa G.

Hi Mike,

Welcome!  And thanks for the book.  I've downloaded it and am looking forward to the experience.

Lisa


----------



## Mike Monahan

Hi Surfmom,
Thanks for the welcome. If you enjoy scuba diving then you'll love Barracuda. Then again, if you didn't like Jaws, then you won't like my toothy nemesis. 



Barracuda


----------



## Mike Monahan

Hi Lisa,
Thank you for the welcome. Let me know how you're enjoying Barracuda when you get to it. I know the kindle-ers here are downloading dozens of books, and it will take time to read them all.

Barracuda


----------



## Mike Monahan

Hello Kindle-ers,
I luv you guys.  I joined this post on April 1st and introduced myself here.  I also posted in the Book Corner.  My post has been read over 1000x and 150 members have downloaded Barracuda.  I have had many wonderful reviews from you guys, and many others have become friends who have left great comments.

THANKS,
Mike Monahan


----------



## Mike Monahan

Hello Kindle-ers,
Thanks for the warm welcome here. Kindle Boards very own Sailor posted a very nice review of Barracuda on my Amazon.com webpage. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1419684027/ref=cm_arms_als_dp
She is reviewer #39.
The month of April has seen 171 copies of Barracuda kindle sold at .99cents.

Thanks.


----------



## Mike Monahan

Whupeeeeeeeee! Barracuda just passed 500 kindle sales. Thanks gang.

Barracuda


----------



## cheerio

Welcome detective, enjoy snooping around here


----------



## Mike Monahan

Hi Cheerio,
Snooping is what I do best. ;-)


----------



## Jasonmh

Hi Mike,

I stumbled on this thread today, and just purchased your book. I looooove to dive, and am looking forward to reading it.

Take care,
Jason


----------



## Mike Monahan

Hi Jasonmh,
Thanks for purchasing Barracuda.  Divers especially like the book since they can relate to more action than the non divers.    Let me know how you like it.

Mike


----------



## MAGreen

Got it, read it, loved it....I am just not looking forward to swimming at the beach any time soon! I really enjoyed the dual plot lines going on above and below the water line!


----------



## Mike Monahan

Hey MAGreen,
You just made my day.  I get such pleasure when someone writes that they enjoyed Barracuda. A short review placed here

http://www.amazon.com/Barracuda/dp/B0013NS3FW/ref=ed_oe_k

would be appreciated.
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Mike Monahan

Hey Kindle-ers,
Father's Day is here so how about a great inexpensive gift for those Dad's out there. Many don't have kindles yet, so a copy of Barracuda will be a must gift for the summer. If YOU enjoyed the kindle version then odds are dad will enjoy the paperback. Then dad can pass it on to mom. 

Barracuda


----------



## sandypeach

Hey Mike!

Just finished Barracuda and, for the most part, really enjoyed it. My impressions, both good and less than good:

The good:

The descriptions of the Micronesia environs and diving adventures were fantastic.
Very nice spinning and unravelling the mystery
Good blending of current story and character back story/development

The less than good (IMHO)

I don't like writers describing the "thoughts" of wildlife (probably stems from trying to wade through Cornwell's Isle of Dogs, yuck!)
There are a few formatting hiccups in the version of book I downloaded. Hopefully they have been addressed in later releases

As I said, overall it is an enjoyable book and I will definitely read any sequels that may follow

Paul


----------



## Mike Monahan

Hi Paul,
I'm so happy that you enjoyed Barracuda.  Thanks for your input both good and bad. The one great thing about being the author is taking liberties with established writing formats ( describing a big fishes thoughts  ) Some people actually enjoyed that part while others found it an annoyingly irreverent writing style. An author will never know what works unless he/she receives input from the readers.  Thanks again.

Mike


----------



## Mike Monahan

Hi Kindle rs,
With the great summer weather here on the East Coast I've been missing in action with the various Board sites.  Authors are normal people too and enjoy summer BBQ's, riding, fishing, kayaking and adding lots of mileage on their motorcycles.  I've been guilty of having too much fun and ignoring my web friends.  Mea Culpa.  
On the good side Barracuda just passed the 1000Th sale, and I'm keeping the price at .99.  Some authors lower their price for a limited time, but Barracuda will always be available for under a buck. I wish everyone a fun and safe Labor Day Weekend.

Cuda


----------



## Anju 

No excuses Mike!    I was wondering where you were    having fun HRUMPH


----------



## Buttercup

I'm a bit late with this but welcome to KB!!

Your book sounds very interesting so I think I'm going to have to try it out.


----------



## Mike Monahan

Hi Anju,
C'mon now, I'm sure you're also having some summer fun.   You are probably just a lot more responsible than me.

Hey Buttercup,
Thanks for giving the Barracuda a chance to swim into your kindle. Have fun with him.

Mike


----------



## Anju 

Nah - being retired every day is fun, even in the winter, particularly in Sunny Mexico


----------



## Mike Monahan

Anju,
In my retirement world everyday is Saturday.


----------



## Anju 

That is why it gets so interesting, sometimes you need to do things on a day other than Saturday and you have to figure out just what day it is currently


----------



## Mike Monahan

Anju,
You are 100% right.  Bye the way, what day is today?


----------



## geoffthomas

Hey Mike,
You are in NYC, right?
Do you know about the KB meet going on today?

There is a thread in almost kindle folder.

Just sayin....


----------



## Mike Monahan

Hi Geoffthomas, 
I didn't know that.  I'll check the boards for more info.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## geoffthomas

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,11847.msg251063.html#msg251063

This is the link for the thread.


----------



## 911jason

Hey Mike, 

Thanks for such a reasonably priced book! I just bought it... but it's going to be a little while before I get around to reading it since I've only had my Kindle for a week and a half and have 30 books already on it waiting... When I get around to it though, I'll definitely post a review.

Dispatch out.


----------



## Mike Monahan

Hey Jason,
Thanks for adding Barracuda to your list of 30. It looks like you are in for a lot of good reads and excitement. I look forward to reading your review.


----------



## Mike Monahan

Hey gang,
I'm proud to report that Barracuda is part of Operation Ebook Drop. I have been part of this fine cause since its inseption and 93 copies of Barracuda have been downloaded FREE for our troops. Thanks to Ed and Mark for puting this dream together and making it a reality.
Soldiers get the Ebook for free, but others can get it for a mere .99


----------



## jpmorgan49

I'm sure the troops will love it.... 
jp


----------



## Mike Monahan

Hey JP,
The families of the soldiers have sent some very nice emails thanking us for participating in this project. Ed, the organizer, has shared many grateful emails with us on another forum. Great cause for great people.

Barracuda


----------

